# (eBay) Razer Microsoft HABU | (nonebay) UK Quake 4 + Stranglehold



## Rosini (5. März 2010)

Moin Moin!


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP... 
   Razer Microsoft HABU Optische USB Maus - bei 20 Euro kostenloser Versand!

   Hin und wieder werde ich hier weitere Artikel anbieten! folgende Artikel biete ich privat an:

  uk. Quake 4, also uncut (~19€ + Versand)
  dt. Stranglehold (uncutpatch lege ich bei) (15€ + Versand)
 oder beide zusammen für 29 Euro +versand

  Zustand beider Spiele einwandfrei! - Q4 wurde sogar nie benutzt!



   liebe Grüße
   Rosette


----------



## Rosini (7. März 2010)

*push*

 Maus-Auktion läuft noch bis morgen! 

 Beide Spiele sind noch zu haben!

 lg, Rosini


----------



## Rosini (8. März 2010)

*schwubs*


----------

